

The Application Delivery Spell Book: Detect Invisible (Application) Stalkers - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/11/23/the-application-delivery-spell-book-detect-invisible-application-stalkers.aspx

======
nopal
This quote is astounding: "What I discovered is that our Web sites are being
'scraped' by other companies -- our competitors! Some of the information on
our sites is valuable intellectual property. It is provided online, in a
restricted manner (passwords and such), to our customers. Such restrictions
aren't very difficult to overcome for the Web crawlers that our competitors
are using, because webmasters usually don't know much about security. They
make a token attempt to put passwords and restrictions on sensitive files, but
they often don't do a very good job."

So this company puts "valuable intellectual property" on the Internet behind
token passwords?

And if their competitors are accessing their Web site using stolen/guessed
credentials, then I think they need the FBI, not F5.

------
limmeau
Executive summary: people can crawl your website, so buy a web application
firewall from us.

